# House rabbit rehome Blackpool



## shell195

Advertising for a friend

French lop rabbit for rehome

Neutered 18 month old White/grey male

Very friendly and used to cats,dogs and kids.

He has always lived inside and has the run of the conservatory and his owner

would like him to stay as a house bunny

comes with Indoor cage/bowls/water bottle/bed/litter tray

Sadly his owner hasnt the time to give him so has decided its best for him to go to a home were he will have lots of attention

No charge to the right home

pm me for contact details


----------



## Raine

I notice you are trying to find a new home for this house rabbit. Please make sure that the owner does not hand over the bunny, without doing a homecheck. There are unscrupulous people who use free ads to obtain animals that are free and they may end up as snake food or dog baiting.

I use another forum Rabbit Rehome where you can highlight this bunny and try and find him a home. 

Good luck in finding a new home.


----------



## shell195

Hi thats the reason she hasnt rehomed him yet as she cant find the right people for him and has already declined at least one person. I have already given her the link to that site and suggested she advertised him on there
Thanks for the advice


----------



## emzybabe

he looks lovely try posting in the rabbit section of this forum as not many of the nice bunny people read this area


----------



## shell195

Now rehomed to a friend of the owners


----------



## shell195

Just had an email off the original owner. His new home isnt working out so please can someone help find him a forever home

Thanks


----------



## Emz

Oh gosh he is gorgeous!

Good luck finding him a forever home.


----------



## Paws&Claws

Wish i could take him... he'd make a perfect house rabbit / boyfriend to my girl house rabbit Bebe  x


----------



## shell195

Thanks for all the advice. I think we have found him a home through Rabbit rehome providing the rabbit train goes to plan


----------



## Emz

Great news! Good luck to that lovely rabbit with his new home!


----------



## Paws&Claws

good luck  x


----------



## crofty

shell195 said:


> Thanks for all the advice. I think we have found him a home through Rabbit rehome providing the rabbit train goes to plan


 sounds a lovely home too!


----------



## rileyrabble

please can you let me know if this bunny has found a home......thank you!


----------



## Guest

What is it with people bumping 2 year old threads at the mo


----------



## LostGirl

Freebie hunters! They google things like rehome free etc don't bother to look at the actual posts so just ask seems to be worse the last few months!


----------



## rileyrabble

sorry to have given you all such a laugh. Never been on this site before but a genuine person looking to home a bunny. Don't worry I wont bother you again!!!!!


----------

